# 1st intercourse since affair!!!



## Cat3CatGirl (Jun 19, 2012)

DH had the PA and is the one having difficulty emotionally towards sex. This morning was the 1st time in 2 months. There's been some playing going on between us, but this is the 1st full on sex with intercourse. 

Please keep us in your thoughts. He thinks he wasn't really emotionally ready, but that the horniness overcame him. I was very ready, physically AND emotionally and am so glad I didn't have any problems.


----------



## Owyn (Jul 9, 2012)

Good to hear things are progressing well in your relationship. That is a good sign and things will continue to get better.


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

Glad to hear it went well. I on the other hand as the BS pushed the issue of sex but as I look back it was me being a very basic anamial and wanting to reclaim territory and nothing about trying to reconnect


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

I would really need more back story to voice an opinion. But from what you said I hope all is continuing to go well.


----------

